# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Пять снов-предвестников болезней

## Irina

*Бывает ли так, что ваши сны перестают быть обычным набором банальных и ничего не значащих сцен, обретают смысл и появляются с пугающей периодичностью? Могут ли одни и те же сюжеты являться признаком проблем со здоровьем в физическом или эмоциональном плане?*

Как считает специалист по снам Лори Куинн Левенберг, именно сны поставляют нам информацию о физическом и эмоциональном состоянии организма. Сны указывают нам на проблемы потому, что идут прямиком от нашего внутреннего "я". Когда мы видим во сне определенные, конкретные символы и события, это может быть сигналом того, что что-то не так. Если вы хотите разобраться в себе, записывайте их сразу после пробуждения или рассказывайте кому-нибудь, иначе к тому моменту, как вы окончательно проснетесь, вы забудете их содержание.
*
Итак, вот 5 основных снов, которые могут сигнализировать о проблемах со здоровьем:*
*
Дом*

Реальный или выдуманный дом во снах символизирует состояние тела и духа. Это то, как наш спящий разум представляет сам себя. Так что пожар в доме говорит о высоком уровне стресса. Ведь в переносном смысле стресс – это что-то, что сжигает нас изнутри.
*
Автомобиль*

Это символ нашей способности к прогрессу и движению вперед во всех жизненных областях. Наиболее распространенный сон – вы ведете машину и вдруг обнаруживаете, что отказали тормоза. Это может означать, что вы делаете что-то сверх меры (например, пьете алкоголь) и это поведение может сбить вас с пути.

*Вы тонете*

Подобный сон свидетельствует о том, что вы слишком перегрузили себя ответственностью, и вы буквально чувствуете, как она душит вас. Вода символизирует ваши эмоции, так что если во сне вода представляет какую-либо угрозу для вас, это знак того, что они (эмоции) слишком завладели вами.
*
Идет кровь*

Кровь, не важно - своя ли, чужая ли - символизирует вашу физическую и эмоциональную энергию, и ее наличие во сне прямо указывает на то, что вы слишком сильно вкладываетесь во что-то и на физическом, и на эмоциональном уровне. Возможно, речь идет о работе. И что самое важная, эту вложенную энергию невозможно будет восполнить.
*
Падение*

Если вы склонны к депрессивным состояниям, падение во сне может быть предупреждающим знаком – вы готовы снова впасть в тоску. Падаете ли вы с лестницы или верхнего этажа здания, ваше подсознание сигнализирует о том, что что-то в вашей жизни идет не так, как надо. Скорее всего, в реальности депрессивная стадия еще не наступила, но сны исподволь сигнализируют, что вы находитесь на опасной грани и пора принять меры для предотвращения наступления подобного состояния.

----------


## Justin

три из пяти компонентов мне постоянно снится

----------


## Vera

Я снила сон об автомобиле, когда реально ходила на курсы по вождению))) Я не думаю, что тут есть какой-то подсмысл сна.

----------


## gromxana

А еще говорят если увидишь себя в мед халате, то заболеешь. У меня так было и все совпало!!!

----------

